# Foundation Guide



## lolaB (Sep 9, 2010)

Having trouble finding the right foundation? Would you like to know the equivalent shade of your favorite foundation in different brands? Let's help each other out!

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

Please include a picture of your skintone in natural light as well.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 9, 2010)

Ill start :]

1. Warm, cool, or neutral: neutral leaning warm, yellow-beige undertone.

2. Brand and shade of foundations:


Diorskin Nude 070
MUFE HD 178
MUFE F&amp;B 38
NARS Sheer Glow Trinidad
Pur Minerals Deep
Smashbox Camera Ready D1
3. Brand and shades of concealers:
MUFE HD Concealer 365
4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):
Dermablend Cover Creme Golden Bronze
5. Do you use primer? What brand?:
Rock &amp; Republic Tinted Primer Grace
Studio Gear Prime Objective
Pic:



Wearing NARS Sheer Glow Trinidad.








Link to the previous thread: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ate+foundation


----------



## magosienne (Sep 9, 2010)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral: Cool

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

-Mufe HD #115

-EDM beige sandy fair (Intensive formula)

-Lumiere Fair Neutral (Veena Velvet formula)

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

-Mufe green concealer

-Lumiere salmon concealer

-EDM Intensive fair &amp; green concealer

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

I use the salmon concealer i mentioned.

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

-Mufe HD (the green #1 or the clear#0),

-Fyrinnae powder primer (for dry skin).

I'll post a pic later


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 11, 2010)

Lola sorry i am using ur format...lols..

1. Warm, cool, or neutral: warm and slight yellow undertone.

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

using all mineral foundatios (med to dark warm) most of the brand. smoky minerals tinted foundation in dark...(add more foundations to make it less oily due to the emu oil).

3. Brand and shades of concealers: NONE

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different): NONE

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:


Silk naturals Oil Control serum and their perfection powders.
Lucy minerals oil control powder


----------



## Aprill (Sep 11, 2010)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ate+foundation


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 11, 2010)

Where are the other thread?


----------



## lolaB (Sep 11, 2010)

^^Aprill posted it, and I just added a link to the OP.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 11, 2010)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

Warm

*2. Brand and shade of foundations:*

MAC NC25

Revlon ColorStay with SoftFlex for Combo/Oily Skin in 280 GoldenBeige

Jane Be Pure Mineral Liquid Foundation(1 oz. size) in 03 Light Beige

NYX Liquid Make-up in Natural Beige

L'OrÃ©al infallible make-up in Sand Beige 612

*3. Brand and shades of concealers:*

I have a bunch, but prefer to use my foundation to conceal.

*4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):*

Answer the same as #3

*5. Do you use primer? What brand?:*

Smashbox Photofinish


----------



## photomakeupguru (Sep 15, 2010)

Great Thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really helped me ;D!


----------



## Blushbyjen (Sep 16, 2010)

Heres mine!

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

Cool

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

MAC NW15, Rimmel Perfect match 202 (i think) Revlon colourstay foundation in combination/oil - true beige

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

Benefit erase paste shade 01, MAC select cover up NW10

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

L'oreal stufio secrets mattifying primer - this stuff is excellent!!!

Adding my pic


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 16, 2010)

ladies,

how do i post pic in this thread!! sorry but I am lost...

TIA


----------



## internetchick (Sep 16, 2010)

You just use the image tags. You can edit your foundation post, click on this button



to add a picture, and enter the url. You can upload to imageshack if you need to.


----------



## robindell10 (Sep 30, 2010)

When Ever You Apply any kind of The Make up on the Face Before That You Must Have to apply the Foundation base on the Face.You have to Choose the right foundation as per the Your Skin Tone.You Must have to always use the Branded Foundation.You also apply it in the Proper Manner Such as I apply it.Blend the cream foundation smoothly using a cosmetic sponge in long sweeping motions.When Every You Buy the Foundation first of all check the Shade of it on the Own Hand.It Gives the Idea of that it Match it With Your Face of not.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

Neutral

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

Whatever I make at what ever colour I currently am. Right now, I'm using up my stash of EDM in Light Tan.

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

Benefit Boi-ing shade 2

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

Don't use undereye concealer

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

Monistat which is not really a primer.

Me!

Attachment 46019


----------



## preciouspatty81 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks internetchick for posting your foundation color, because i was having trouble finding different foundations that matched my color the only one that matches so far is the NC25 from MAC (and it can get expesive), now ill try to other brands that you put.


----------



## MrsJoshica (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello all. I'm Joshica.This is my first post ever 



I never used to wear makeup, at all, I never had to, but as I got older I developed dark spots around the mouth and eye area and I feel that I need to now b/c I do NOT like the look I have. I have no idea whether I'm warm, cool, what undertones I have. Is it OK to post a pic and ask you guys for help? I will post the most recent one, and please be gentle, b/c this is the pic that I looked at and almost cried b/c I realized how awful I look without makeup.  I wear lipstick, eyeshadow, eyeliner, blush, but the whole foundation thing is new to me. I also tend to sweat on my forehead which runs most foundation and makes it look yucky. I am open to suggestions, comments, and help of any kind.





Warm, cool, or neutral: neutral leaning warm, yellow-beige undertone.
2. Brand and shade of foundations:

I don't know which brand of makeup yet. I am currently looking in to MAC brands. Any suggestions would be helpful. Toggling between colors though b/c I have no idea what color. I'm thinking about the NC 45 or NW 40, but without samples I have no idea, and I refuse to pay that much money for a mistake.

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

Also looking into MAC concealers. Question here, should it be lighter than my shade or darker? I know the question sounds silly, but I really do not know.

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

I am looking in to MAC's  Prep + Prime for this

Any help is greatly appreciated because the whole foundation/concealer/primer is new to me.


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Nov 7, 2010)

Having trouble finding the right foundation? Would you like to know the equivalent shade of your favorite foundation in different brands? Let's help each other out!

1. Warm, cool, or neutral: I honestly don't know. Lol, can someone tell me??

2. Brand and shade of foundations: In the summer I used a tinted moisturizer by Hard Candy and in the winter or for photos I use Minerelles from Shaklee.

3. Brand and shades of concealers: I used Hard Candy's palette of concealers.

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

5. Do you use primer? What brand?: Hard Candy sheer Envy. Lol, I guess I am a walking ad for Hard Candy

Please include a picture of your skintone in natural light as well.


----------



## breathless (Nov 8, 2010)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

COOL

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

MAC NW15. Maybelline porcelain Ivory Light 1

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

dont use any concealer

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

n/a

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

just monistat chafing gel


----------



## shoppdiva (Dec 21, 2010)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral: *Warm *
 

2. Brand and shade of foundations:   *Makeup Forever Hd Foundation 173, Dermablend - Golden Bronze, Pure minerals Medium-Dark and Dark I may can wear Tan, Bare Minerals - Tan, and medium Tan*

3. Brand and shades of concealers:  I mostly wear undereye concealor sometimes Dermablend -Golden Bronze
 

4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different): Dermablend Golden Bronze, Makeup forever Hd concealor in 360, Hard Candy Concealor Palette, NYX yellow-stick concealor
 

5. Do you use primer? What brand?: Makeup forever primer, cover fx primer (haven't wore yet I got if free), (Just bought it haven't tried it yet) Laura Geller spackle trio





No foundation in Natural Day light





I'm wearing MUFE HD Foundation in 173 in natural daylight no undereye concearlor


----------



## makeupadd1ct (Jan 15, 2011)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

    *Warm*

2. Brand and shade of foundations:

    *MAC Studio Fix Powder in NC42*

*    MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Dark*

    *NARS Sheer Glow in Syracuse*

*    Make Up For Ever HD in 153*

*    Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet+ in No. 65 Golden Beige*

*    Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Caramel*

    *Laura Mercier Mineral Powder SPF15 in Pure Honey*

    *Maybelline* *Dream Smooth Mousse in Honey Beige*

*    Revlon ColorStay in 360 Golden Caramel*

3. Brand and shades of concealers:

    *Make Up For Ever Full Cover in No. 12*

    *The Body Shop Crayon Concealer in No. 05*

*    *
4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):

    *Bobbi Brown Corrector in Peach*

*    Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer in Honey*

*    MAC Select Cover Up in NW30*

    *Benefit Erase Paste in No. 3*

5. Do you use primer? What brand?:

*    Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

*    Clinique Pore Minimizer Instant Perfector in 02 Invisible Deep*

*    L'oreal Studio Secret Magic Perfecting Base*

*    Make Up For Ever All Mat*

*    Monistat Chafing Relief Powder-Gel*

This is a few of the products that I'm currently using and actually like. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 15, 2011)

Skin: Warm and fair with rocsacea.

2. Brand and shade of foundations: Manic Panic Dreamtone foundation in white and BedHead Cosmetics WHipped Foundation #01. 

5. Do you use primer? Yes, Gosh Velvet Touch Line Perfector.

(My blend: mix a little bit of Manic Panic Dreamtone foundation in white with an even smaller bit of BedHead Cosmetics whipped Foundation #01 and Gosh Velvet Touch Line perfector.)

Result:


----------



## rachard1583 (Jan 16, 2011)

Women have different needs, at different ages. A woman of 25 will not need the same coverage as one that is 35 years of age or older. Foundation makeup comes in many forms, including age-defying and lighter coverage types. It is important to choose one that fits your needs.


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 9, 2011)

1. Warm, cool, or neutral:

*Neutral leaning cool, NW10 in MAC terms. Sensitive, normal-to-dry, clog prone skin with mild surface redness. *

2. Brand and shade of foundations:


*Bobbi Brown Skin in Alabaster* 
*Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizer in Alabaster Tint*

*Chanel Pro Lumiere in 0.5 Limpide (Euro)*

*Revlon Photo Ready #001 Ivory (too dark in Winter)*

*MAC Mineralized Skin Finish Natural in Light*

*MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in N3 (breaks me out, hate the coverage, no longer use)*

*Maybelline FIT Me 110*



3. Brand and shades of concealers:


*CoverFX CamoflaugeFX in X-Light* 
*Hard Candy Glamouflage in Light *

*Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge SC1*

*Maybelline Dream Mousse Concealer in Light 0-1*



4. Brand and shades of undereye concealers (if different):


*YSL Touche Eclat No. 1* 
*Revlon Age Defying Concealer Cream in Light*

*Neutogena 3-in-1 For Eyes in Light*



5. Do you use primer? What brand?:


*Clarins Beauty Flash Balm* 
*Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch*

*Dr. Brandt's Pores No More pore refiner (just on inner cheeks &amp; nose. Way too mattifying for me to use it anywhere else!)*

*Hard Candy Sheer Envy (everyday, under TM &amp; MSFN)*

*KORRES Quercetin &amp; Oak Silicone-Free Anti-Aging Primer *

*Make Up Forever HD #5 Blue *


----------



## adalyn (Feb 18, 2011)

*Tone: *

Neutral (winter) to Warm (summer)

*Shades in the Winter*

Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation: Sunny Beige

Laura Mercier Mineral Foundation: Real Sand

Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer: Nude

Vichy Dermablend Corrective Foundation: Nude 25

MAC Pro Longwear NW25

Alima Pure Satin Matte Foundation W3

Rimmel Lasting Finish 200

Bobbi Brown Skin Foundation 2.5

UNE Beauty 100% Mineral Foundation M07

Missha M Perfect Cover BB Cream: No 23

*Shades in the Summer*

MAC Face &amp; Body C3

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Light Medium

MAC Mineralize Satinfinish NC30

Laura Mercier Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer: Sand

Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation: Vanilla Beige

UNE Beauty 100% Mineral Foundation M08

NARS Sheer Glow Foundation in Barcelona

*Concealers *(used year round)

MAC Studio Finish NC30

Laura Mercier Secret Concealer #2

UNE Beauty Skin Glow Pencil G03

*Primers*

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Mineral (the tube version!)

* Picture Whoring: *
Currently wearing UNE Beauty 100% Mineral Foundation in M07 and Vichy Dermablend Corrective Foundation in Nude 25 as concealer.


----------



## Merybeth (Feb 26, 2011)

hey everyone im new and i have a question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love my foundation but the only think is that i have redness around my cheek bones how do i cover that up with out putting too much foundation? i kinda stop after awhile so it looks good but the redness bothers me.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2011)

You can use a corrector such as green to camouflage the redness. For example Maybelline Cover Corrector Green Stick. Just use the "green" concealer and blend it in before applying your foundation.


----------



## AyaK (Mar 3, 2011)

I've tried Cover Girl, Maybelline, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Clarins, Prescriptives, Stila, Benefit, CLinique, Loreal,and MAC  foundations/tinted moisturizers../powders..and none worked for me except MAC! The colors are more suited for me (I'm med-dark olive tan with strong yellow undertones) and nothing polished my look like MAC...Lancome's duo powder/foundation in Matt Nu (which is now discontinued) and Matte Amande came close but nothing like MAC...The studio fix and select spf foundations in nc37 were a match for me.  Also used their full coverage foundation compacts in c35 and c40 but they are now discontinued. And their studio fix powder is also great but only by itself--too thick to wear with foundation..

As far as concealers, I've tried Physician's Formula, Max Factor, Loreal, Maybelline, Cover Girl, Estee Lauder, B-Vain, Lorac, and Paula Dorf, Prescriptives, Club Monaco....and the winner MAC! Lorac came close but MAC"S studio finish concealer pot in nc35 has more staying power and is less opaque than the Lorac although Lorac's was pretty good. And Estee Lauder's smoothing creme concealer in warm caramel (I think thats the shade) was also good but the color was not as good as a match as MAC.

Although thats not to say that I haven't lingered and tried all the major department store brands as swatches on my hand in the stores--I've swatched pretty much all--Dior, Chanel, lapraire, Shishedo ...all of which were horrible (colorwise) but I bought the drugstore brands because $7-10 for foundation is not  a big deal if you don't like it (but $40 + for something that wont look right is a major gamble).

Its very important to have a really good or close color match foundation and concealer-wise so thats why I love MAC although some products are superior to Mac in feel and texture and wearability but I can't use other than MAC for my coloring..Texturewise and performance wise I think its really good too--way better than most of the other brands.

I've never tried primer but am going to buy the prep-prime wrinkle filler from MAC and see how it works..

Just so everyone knows, I was so satisfied with MAC, I have been using it for almost 11 years now and although would love to try some of the new products that have come along (especially MUFE), I have no need because I can't possibly find a closer match than I already have!


----------



## AllureBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CallmeMrsAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U look like a COOL to me


----------



## AllureBeauty (Mar 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *CallmeMrsAL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you look like COOL to me


----------



## vickoulina (Jul 31, 2011)

you look cool to me also, seems like your skin has some pinkness on some places


----------



## rubyparchment55 (Sep 18, 2011)

First of all, nothing to worry about, cuz look @ those beautiful features &amp; hair -- YOWZAH!  Really, just a few 'touches' of this or that concealer, powder will get u the look u want, I'm confident.  I'm 55, so have been through plenty of makeup trends.  The foundation thing stymied me.  They alws gave me the lighter shades.   And every time I'd be getting ready to go out, I'd do the hairline-to-neck thing.  Ended up looking ill!  Tired!  Old!  So I finally said to heck w this 'mask' thing.  Started wearing a more 'medium-beige' shade, but just put it in huge circles on my cheeks.  Then blush. (In my case, went lighter in the blush, lip, eyeliner departments.) This gave a younger look.  You have stunning eyebrows, gosh.  Now about ur forehead getting oily, Phisoderm is a good facial wash.  Wal-Mt has it.  When I lived in Florida, I recommended it to ev'one, and they raved about it, no more sweaty face.  One classy dark-skinned lady fm Ghana was thrilled.  For ur blush, u've got those 'apple' cheeks, so I wd apply the blush on them, in kind of a lower-outside half-moon.  You could try a lot of different shades, can't wait to see what u choose!


----------



## vibhasharma (Sep 21, 2011)

Great post!! It's really helpful and informative for me!!


----------



## Maureen Maganda (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know the description of the foundation i use but i know its BLACK OPAL i want to use *new 24hr super stay foundation *but i don't know which one will match my color, coz i cant find it here so i cant taste it. i sent for one but the color was too dark can u please help me identify it thank you..  i have a combination to oily type of skin


----------



## emily25 (Feb 21, 2012)

*I like to use  *-* "Dior Skin Eclat Satin 102"*


----------

